# Industrial Society Destroys Mind and Environment



## sushil_yadav (May 28, 2009)

*The link between Mind and Social / Environmental-Issues. *

The fast-paced, consumerist lifestyle of Industrial Society is causing exponential rise in psychological problems besides destroying the environment. All issues are interlinked. Our Minds cannot be peaceful when attention-spans are down to nanoseconds, microseconds and milliseconds. Our Minds cannot be peaceful if we destroy Nature. 

*Industrial Society Destroys Mind and Environment. *

Subject : In a fast society slow emotions become extinct. 
Subject : A thinking mind cannot feel. 
Subject : Scientific/ Industrial/ Financial thinking destroys the planet. 
Subject : Environment can never be saved as long as cities exist. 


Emotion is what we experience during gaps in our thinking. 

If there are no gaps there is no emotion. 

Today people are thinking all the time and are mistaking thought (words/ language) for emotion. 


When society switches-over from physical work (agriculture) to mental work (scientific/ industrial/ financial/ fast visuals/ fast words ) the speed of thinking keeps on accelerating and the gaps between thinking go on decreasing. 

There comes a time when there are almost no gaps. 

People become incapable of experiencing/ tolerating gaps. 

Emotion ends. 

Man becomes machine. 


A society that speeds up mentally experiences every mental slowing-down as Depression / Anxiety. 

A ( travelling )society that speeds up physically experiences every physical slowing-down as Depression / Anxiety. 

A society that entertains itself daily experiences every non-entertaining moment as Depression / Anxiety. 


*Fast visuals/ words make slow emotions extinct. 

Scientific/ Industrial/ Financial thinking destroys emotional circuits. 

A fast (large) society cannot feel pain / remorse / empathy. 

A fast (large) society will always be cruel to Animals/ Trees/ Air/ Water/ Land and to Itself. *


I am trying to get the following experiment conducted in a psychophysiology/ bio-chemistry laboratory. 

There is a link between visual / verbal speed ( in perception, memory, 
imagery ) and the bio-chemical state of the brain and the body. 

Emotion can intensify / sustain only when visual and verbal processing 
associated with the emotion slows down ( stops / freezes ). 

The degree of difficulty of an emotion depends upon the degree of 
freezing (of visuals and words ) required to intensify and sustain that 
particular emotion. 


Experiment: 

Subjects (preferably actors specialising in tragedy / tragic roles ) 
will be asked to watch a silent video film showing any of the 
following:- 

(1) Human suffering. 
(2) Animal suffering. 
(3) Suffering ( Destruction ) of Air / Water / Land / Trees. 

Subjects will be asked to intensify and sustain the subjective feeling of pain/ grief for the sufferer. 

The chemical changes associated with the emotion in the body(blood) would be measured by appropriate methods. 

The silent video film will be shown at different speeds : 
(1) 125% of actual speed. 
(2) Actual/real speed. 
(3) 75% of actual speed. 
(4) 50% of actual speed. 
(5) 25% of actual speed. 


Results : 

(1) Intensity of emotion increases with the decrease in visual speed. 
(2) Intensity of emotion is maximum when visual speed is minimum (25% 
of actual speed) 
(3) The amount of chemical change associated with the emotion in the 
body(blood) will be found to increase with the decrease in visual speed. 
(4) The chemical change is maximum when visual speed is minimum. 
(5) The amount of chemical change will increase with the decrease in 
breathing rate. Breathing becomes so slow and non-rhythmic that it stops 
for some time at the inhalation/ exhalation stages. 

The above co-relations will be valid for all subjects -even for those who cannot feel pain/ grief. Such subjects will experience emotion associated with boredom/ discomfort/ restlessness/ irritability/ uneasiness. The chemicals released will be different but the co-relation between visual speed and amount of chemical will be same( the breathing rates will be different/ fast). All subjects will experience some kind of emotion. 

[If scientists can discover 4000 different chemicals in cigarette-smoke then they can certainly detect the few chemicals released in blood when weexperience higher-level emotions like pain, empathy, compassion, remorse etc… ] 

In the 2nd stage of experiment we shall replace the silent video film with a Narrator ( Audio only ) and repeat the procedure thereby establishing the link between intensity of emotion and verbal speed. The narrator will slow down verbal speed by-- speaking slowly, stretching words, repetition of words/ sentences & making use of 
pause/ silence between words. 

Please note: 
(1) A thinking mind cannot intensify / sustain any emotion. 
While this statement is generally true for all emotions, it is particularly true for all painful emotions. 

(2) Pain / remorse / empathy cannot be experienced in a society in which visual (verbal) speed and breathing- rates are fast . It is impossible. 


PROOF. 
Proof of the link between pain and slow visuals / words :- 

In the last century man has made thousands of movies / films on various 
themes / subjects. Whenever pain / tragedy is shown in any film the 
visuals ( scenes ) and words ( dialogues ) are always slowed down. In 
many films tragedy is shown in slow motion. At the most intense moment 
of pain the films almost become static / stationary. 

Tragedy-films provide direct proof / evidence of the link between pain 
and slowness. 

Pain can intensify / sustain only when visual ( and verbal ) speed slows 
down( stops/ freezes). 


*Change in visual speed over the years. *

One thousand years ago visuals would change only when man physically 
moved himself to a new place or when other people ( animals / birds ) 
and objects ( clouds / water ) physically moved themselves before him. 

Today man sits in front of TV / Computer and watches the rapidly 
changing visuals / audio. 

He sits in a vehicle ( car / train / bus ) and as it moves he watches 
the rapidly changing visuals. 

He turns the pages of a book / newspaper / magazine and sees many 
visuals / text in a short span. 


*Change in verbal speed over the years. *

In ancient times verbal processing was “live” in nature—ie it happened when people actually spoke. 
Today there is non-stop verbal processing inside the mind through print and electronic media ( newspapers, books, magazines, radio, television, computer etc…) as a result of which the verbal content & speed has increased thousands of times. 


The speed of visuals ( and words ) has increased so much during the last 
one hundred years that today the human brain has become incapable of 
focussing on slow visuals /words through perception, memory, imagery. 

If we cannot focus on slow visuals / words we cannot experience emotions associated with slow visuals /words. 



Before the advent of Industrial Revolution Man's thinking was primarily 
limited to : 

(a) visual processing ( slow visuals ) 
(b) verbal / language processing ( slow words ) 

Today there are many kinds of fast thinking : 

(1) visual processing ( fast visuals ) 
(2) verbal / language processing ( fast words ) 
(3) Scientific / Technical thinking ( fast ) 
(4) Industrial thinking ( fast ) 
(5) Business thinking ( fast ) 

(3), (4) & (5) are associated with Numbers / Symbols / Equations / 
Graphs /Circuits / Diagrams / Money / Accounting etc… 

As long as the mind is doing this kind of thinking it cannot feel any 
emotion - not an iota of emotion. 

In a fast society slow emotions become extinct. 
In a thinking ( scientific / industrial ) society emotion itself becomes extinct. 

Emotion is what remains in the mind when visual/ verbal processing slows down (stops/ freezes) 


There are certain categories of people who feel more emotion (subjective experience ) than others. 

If we attempt to understand why (and how ) they feel more emotion we can learn a lot about emotion. 

Writers, poets, actors, painters ( and other artists ) 

*Writers *
Writers do verbal ( and associated visual) processing whole day- every day. 
They do slow verbal ( and associated visual) processing every day. 
(A novel that we read in 2 hours might have taken 2 years to write. This is also the reason why the reader can never feel the intensity & duration of emotion experienced by the writer ) 

*Poets *
Poets do verbal ( and associated visual ) processing whole day- every day. There is more emotion in poetry than in prose. This happens because there are very few words ( and associated visuals ) in poetry than in any other kind of writing. There is a very high degree of freezing / slowing down of visuals & words in poetry. 

*Actors *
Actors do verbal ( and associated visual ) processing whole day- every day. During shooting / rehearsal they repeat the dialogues ( words ) again and again ( the associated visuals / scenes also get repeated along with the dialogues ) 

*Painters *
Painters do visual ( and associated verbal ) processing whole day- every day. They do extremely slow visual processing - The visual on the canvas changes only when the painter adds to what already exists on the canvas. 


There are some important points to be noted : 

All these people do visual & verbal processing - whole day - every day. 
They do slow visual & verbal processing. 
They do not do scientific / industrial / business processing whole day - every day. 

Most of the city people doing mental work either do this kind of mental processing which is associated with Numbers / Symbols/ Equations / Graphs / Circuits / Diagrams / Money / Accounting etc… or they do fast visual ( verbal ) processing whole day - every day. 

This kind of thinking ( processing ) has come into existence only during the last 200 years and has destroyed our emotional ability ( circuits ). 


Once we speed up our minds we become incapable of slowing down [it would take years of effort to slow down]. One can understand it this way - A supercomputer cannot process at the rate of an ordinary computer. Once we speed up [and we have been speeding up for several generations now] we cannot slow down because the neural circuits get altered - the bio-chemistry of the brain and its anatomy changes. 



*Self-Assessment of ( subjective ) intensity of emotion is almost always wrong. *

Suppose the maximum intensity(and duration) of a particular emotion that 
can be experienced by any human being is 100 units. 

Let us suppose the maximum intensity(and duration) of that particular emotion ever 
experienced by two people A & B in their entire life is : 
A - 100units 
B - 20 units 

Now suppose A & B are made subjects on a particular day and are asked 
to feel that particular emotion under experimental conditions ( or 
outside the laboratory ) and the intensity &duration they actually experience is : 

A - 90 units 
B - 18 units 

If A & B are then asked to indicate the intensity &duration of emotion on a scale 
of 0 -10 their response is likely to be ; 

A - 9 
B - 9 

Who is right and who is wrong ? 
A is right. 
B is wrong - B is wrong by a wide margin - B has experienced an 
intensity(and duration) of 18 units out of a maximum of 100 units and his correct / actual score should be 1.8 

Self- assessment ( self rating ) can be accurate only if people have 
the capacity to experience the highest intensity &duration ( units ) of the 
particular emotion under study. 



In small(slow)agriculture-based societies the mind used to experience a state of emotion all the time because of physical work and slow visual/verbal processing . People who do physical work experience the same good subjective-feeling which is experienced by people who do physical excercise. [People who do physical work also sleep much better than people who do mental work - the quality of sleep is much better]. If we read one thousand-year-old literature we will not come across the term "boredom" - the concept of boredom did not exist in slow societies. There were long gaps between different visuals and between words/ sentences - and people had the ability to experience/ tolerate the gaps - it was normal for them. 

Emotion can intensify / sustain only when visual / verbal processing slows down ( stops / freezes ). In an Industrial (thinking) society people experience very little emotion because of fast ( visual / verbal / scientific / industrial / business ) thinking. 

Suppose the maximum intensity and duration of a particular emotion ( for most people ) in a fast society has reduced to 5 units ( from 100 units that people used to experience in earlier /slower societies ). 

If such people experience 4 units of emotion they will give themselves a 
rating /score of 8 on a scale of 0-10 whereas their actual score should 
be 0.4 


[Please note : 
Fast emotions =emotions associated with fast visuals/fast words/fast breathing/fast heart-rate. 
Slow emotions=emotions associated with slow visuals/slow words/slow breathing/slow heart-rate. 
Rate of thinking=number of visuals/words processed per minute. 
Gaps between thinking =gaps between visuals/ words/ sentences.] 


Thoughts and Emotions are interlinked - but different things - totally/ completly different. 

Words can be spoken - words can be read - words can be heard. 

Emotion is a subjective-experience. Other examples of subjective experience are taste, smell, touch, headache, stomach pain. 

One can understand the difference this way : 

When we eat an apple we can feel the taste of apple. Apple can give us the taste of apple - but apple is not taste. 

If we pour apple juice into a glass - the glass will not feel the taste - it does not have the ability to feel taste. 

If a person eats an apple he will feel the taste - because he has the ability to generate taste from apple. 

Words/ Visuals can evoke, intensify and sustain emotions - but words/ visuals are not emotions. 



In every field there is easy work/activity and difficult work/activity. 

In mathematics there is easy mathematics and difficult mathematics. Everyone can add 2+4 within microseconds. A PhD level problem of mathematics would take hours [or more] to solve - and that too only by someone who has spent 20 - 25 years learning mathematics upto PhD level. 

Same way in the field of emotions there are easy emotions and difficult emotions. Easy emotions are evoked within nanoseconds, microseconds and milliseconds - anger, lust, fear, pleasure, entertainment and excitement are some examples. These emotions are associated with fast breathing and heart-rate. These emotions don"t require gaps between thinking to evoke, intensify and sustain. These are the emotions that can be found everywhere in today's fast society.

Then there are difficult emotions - which require ability and years of effort to develop - emotions associated with pain, compassion and peaceful states of mind are some examples. These emotions are associated with slow breathing and heart-rate. These emotions require freezing of thought - freezing of visuals and words - huge amounts of gaps between thinking - to evoke, intensify and sustain. 


The experiments I have proposed are primarily meant for those people who understand only the language of science. We don't need experiments to understand that our present lifestyle is destroying our Minds and Environment - the evidence is everywhere - left, right and center. The craze and fetish for science and scientific proof has mainly existed for the last 50 - 100 years. People have lived on this planet for thousands of years without needing scientific proof to understand something. It is Science and Technology that created the consumerist Industrial Society which has led to the destruction of Mind and Nature/ Environment. Who needs more science or more scientific proof. *Science is not the solution - Science is the problem.*

Some people demand proof of everything. They won't accept anything without proof. How do people accept their father as their father? Where is the proof?
Scientific proof comes from DNA testing. How many people have got the DNA test conducted?

Two things that have destroyed Environment are - Overpopulation and Overconsumerism. Science and Technology is responsible for both these problems. World population was less than 1 billion in the year 1800. Nature had its way of controlling population through disease and death caused by bacteria and virus. When man made medicines/ antibiotics he created disaster - population increased very rapidly. In the absence of "Industrial Agriculture" the feeding capacity of soil would have kept population under control. If Industrial Revolution had not happened, environmental destruction due to production of consumer goods would not exist. In the absence of Science, Technology and "Industrial Revolution" we would not be facing the two problems that have caused destruction of ecosystems - overpopulation and overconsumerism. 

Humans are incapable of making solutions. Humans have always created problems. All solutions of Man have actually been problems in disguise - they have led to bigger and greater problems. The quest for a solution is the biggest problem in itself.


*IQ Vs EQ *

IQ always has an element of change in it – IQ is about trying to make/ discover/ invent something new all the time. 
Change is an inherent feature of IQ. 
IQ is also about thinking more in less time—it involves speeding up of mind. Someone who does more mathematics in less time is considered more intelligent in mathematics. IQ is about change and speed. 

EQ is about sustainment of the same feeling/experience over a period of time. When we experience any higher-level emotion for 10 minutes we experience the same feeling( subjective experience) over and over again for 10 minutes. 
The( same) feeling can sustain only if there is Repetition. 
EQ involves Repetition—Constancy—Sameness. 

IQ and EQ are contradictory. 
IQ and EQ are opposites. 
IQ and EQ are inversely proportional. 



(1) A thinking species destroys the planet. 
(2) Animals lived on earth for billions of years (in very large numbers) 
without destroying nature. 
(3) They did not destroy nature because their thinking / activity was 
limited to searching for food for one time only. 
(4) Man has existed on earth in large numbers for only a few thousand 
years / a few hundred years. 
(5) Within this short period Man has destroyed the environment. 
(6) This destruction took place because of Man's thinking. 
(7) When man thinks he makes things. 
(8) When he makes things he kills animals / trees / air / water / land. 
( Nothing can be made without killing these five elements of nature ). 

(9) A thinking species destroys the planet. 



*Intelligence Is A Curse. *

This planet is on the verge of total destruction. 

The cause of destruction is – overactivity. 
[Out of millions of species in this world the human-species is the only one that has indulged in overactivity] 

The cause of overactivity is – Intelligence. 
[The environment would never have got destroyed if Man had been only as intelligent as animals] 

Intelligence is a curse - a disease - a disability - an abnormality.

Intelligence is the biggest cause/ source of destruction in this world. 

[In fact Intelligence is the only cause of destruction in this world other than natural causes] 



*Mental work is injurious to the mind and planet. *

Life was never good in the past. 

Life will never be good in future. 

Life can never be good. 


Suffering is a part of life - an inherent feature of life. Suffering can never be eliminated. 

There is Physical suffering - There is Mental suffering. 

In pre-industrial society there were physical diseases caused by virus and bacteria. 
In modern society there are hundreds of lifestyle related physical diseases - Cancer, Stroke, Diabetes, Obesity, Multiple Organ Failures. 


Mental suffering will always exist. It exists in agrarian society. It exists in industrial society. As soon as we stop working we experience mental suffering. 

We avoid mental suffering by working ceaselessly. 

There is no higher purpose behind work. 

People do not work because they want to work. 
People work because they cannot stop working. 

The energy generated by the food we eat forces us to work ceaselessly. 

Energy = Energy[Physical Work] + Energy[Mental Work] + Energy[Suffering/ Subjective Experience] 

All three energies on the right side are inversely proportional to one another. 

When we do hard physical work or hard mental work or a combination of physical work and mental work almost all energy is used up in doing work. 

When we stop physical work and mental work the unused energy is experienced as suffering/ anxiety/ restlessness/ discomfort. This suffering is so intense - so unbearable - that most people cannot stop physical activity and mental activity simultaneously for even 2 minutes - they can stop work/activity only under the influence of drugs and alcohol. 

People do not work because they want to work. 
People do not work for their family. 
People do not work for their nation. 
People do not work for any reason. 

People work because they cannot stop working. 

It does not matter what kind of work we do - whether it is physical work or any kind of mental work. As soon as we stop working we suffer from restlessness, anxiety, uneasiness and discomfort. 

[ In Yoga and Meditation the goal is to stop Physical Activity and Mental Activity simultaneously - and then transform the subjective-experience of restlessness/ anxiety/ suffering into peace. This requires ability and years of effort ] 

For most people the choice is between physical and mental work. 
The switch-over from physical work to mental work is disastrous for the planet. 

Man can do the same physical work every day. 
Man cannot do the same mental work every day. 

When man used to do physical work ( farming and related activities ) he could do the same repetitive work day after day- generation after generation. 

After the Industrial Revolution when man switched-over to mental work he began a never ending process of making new machines / things / products-- a process which can only end with the complete destruction of environment ( planet ). 

When we make consumer goods we kill Animals/ Trees, Air/ Water and Land - directly or indirectly.

Industrial Society destroys ecosystems - all Industrial Societies destroy ecosystems.

It hardly matters whether it is *"Capitalist Industrial Society"* - *"Communist Industrial Society"* - or *"Socialist Industrial Society".*

Industrial Society destroys ecosystems at every stage of its functioning - when consumer goods are produced - when consumer goods are used - when consumer goods are discarded/ recycled.

Raw material for industry is obtained by cutting up Forests. It is extracted by mining/ digging up the earth. It comes by destroying/ killing Trees, Animals and Land.

Industries/ Factories use Water. The water that comes out of Factories is contaminated with hundreds of toxic chemicals. Industry kills Water. What to speak of Rivers - entire Oceans have been polluted.

Industry/ Factories burn millions of tonnes of fuel and when raw material is melted/ heated up, hundreds of toxic chemicals are released into the atmosphere. Industry kills Air.

Industrial Society has covered millions of square miles of land with cement and concrete. Industry kills Land.

When consumer goods are discarded/ thrown away in landfills it again leads to destruction of ecosystems. 

When consumer goods are recycled, hundreds of toxic chemicals are released into air, water and land. 

Consumer goods are sold/ marketed through a network of millions of kilometers of rail / road network and shipping routes which causes destruction of all ecosystems that come in the way. 


Today 50% of world population - 3 bilion people are living in cities. The necessary work of growing/producing Food is being done outside cities - in villages and countryside. Most of the people living in cities are engaged in unnecessary work - making things, buying things and selling things. The switch-over from Physical work to Mental work/ Desk job has led to an endless cycle of unnecessary and destructive work. 

When society switches over from physical work to mental work it starts making thousands of consumer goods. People start calling them necessities. They are not necessities at all - 90% of consumer goods that we see today did not exist 50 years ago. 

Food, Water, Air, Little clothing, Little Shelter - these are necessities. 

Close your nose and stop breathing for a few minutes - you will then know what necessity is.

Stop drinking water for a few days - you will then know what necessity is.

Stop eating food for a few days - you will then know what necessity is.

Today people are making thousands of consumer goods - not because they are necessities - but because they cannot stop making them. People cannot stop doing work - After switching over to mental work they will keep on making thousands of unnecessary consumer goods. Industrial Society is destroying necessary things*[Animals,Trees,Air,Water and Land]* for makng unnecessary things*[Consumer Goods]*. This is the reason why the switch-over from physical work to mental work is so destructive. This is the point of no-return - once this is crossed the destruction of Environment/ Nature is inevitable. 

*If we live a simple life there is individual suffering - but no largescale destruction of Environment.

If we live a consumerist life there is individual suffering - plus largescale destruction of Environment.*

The nature of mental work is such that man has to do new mental work every day- in fact he has to do new mental work every moment- Man cannot repeat in the next moment the mental work that he has already done in the previous moment. 

A mathematician cannot solve the same problem of mathematics every day- once he has solved it he will be forced to take up a new( unsolved) problem. Even when he is solving one particular problem he has to move from one step to another - there is a continuous change involved -- there is no constancy at any stage. 

An engineer cannot design the same machine again and again –once he has made a machine he will try to make changes/ design a new one. 

A writer cannot write the same article every day- he will be forced to write something new every day/ every moment (This is also the reason behind endless discussions/ debates/ arguments). 


*Discussions, Debates and Arguments. *

Let us examine how much discussion we are collectively having in Industrial Society every day. 

Millions of pages in print – newspapers / books / magazines. 
Millions of web-pages on internet every day. 

Now add to this all the conversation (discussion) we are having through radio / television / telephone and several other media every day. 

And add to this all the discussion we are having through face-to-face interaction. 

The volume of discussion per individual in one week is greater than the total discussion someone living in pre-industrial society would have in his entire life. 

There is too much discussion in modern society. 
Discussion is not solving our problems – discussion itself has become a problem – a gigantic problem. 


A society that does mental work will discuss itself to destruction [extinction] 

A society that does mental work will argue itself to destruction [extinction] 

A society that does mental work will debate itself to destruction [extinction] 


A society that does mental work can never stop discussions / debates / arguments – it is impossible. It will discuss / debate / argue till the last moment of it’s existence. 

Discussions / Debates / Arguments – these are creations of a society that has switched-over from physical work to mental work. 

Discussions / Debates / Arguments – these are diseases of a society that has switched-over from physical work to mental work. 


Discussions / debates / arguments can end only in agriculture-based societies that do physical work. 

We cannot do physical-work and mental-work simultaneously. 

There is an inverse relationship between physical-work and mental-work. 
If one is high [more] the other has got to be low [less] 

If we want to do physical work we have to reduce mental activity by the same proportion. 
If we want to do mental work we have to reduce physical activity by the same proportion. 

There is very little discussion / debate / argument in societies that do physical work - ie, agriculture-based societies - And this is the reason why they are millions of times saner than industrial societies. 




Change is an inherent feature of mental work. 

Since change is an inherent feature of mental work - a society that does mental work can never be at peace with itself – it is impossible. 

A society that does mental work will always be restless. 

Only those societies that do physical work [agriculture and related activities] can find contentment and peace. 



*As long as cities exist we can neither save the environment nor the mind.* 

To save the [ remaining ] environment from destruction man will have to 
return back to physical work [ smaller communities ]. 

To save the mind from mental diseases man will have to return back to physical work [ smaller communities ]. 



*Criminality and Abnormality. *

Industrial Society has collectively killed billions of Animals and Trees [ Remember - plant and animal species developed over a period of millions ofyears] 

It has also killed most of Water and Air [ Please note - polluting Water and Air is equivalent to killing Water and Air ] 

The soil was not fertile when the earth was created. It became fertile - very slowly - over a period of millions of years. And look what man has done - He has covered millions and millions of hectares of land with cement and concrete. All the land that has been covered with cement and concrete has been killed. 

Man has stockpiled thousands of tonnes of highly radioactive nuclear material and nuclear waste which is going to remain highly radioactive and carcinogenic for the next thousands of years - and which has already leaked into the environment hundreds of times. 

There is an arsenal of 50,000 nuclear missiles that can destroy the planet several times over. 

What could be more criminal than this. 
What could be more abnormal than this. 

Lawyers and Judges are trying to catch a few criminals. 
They don’t realize the entire Industrial Society is criminal. 

Psychologists and Psychiatrists are trying to classify a few people as abnormal. 
They don’t realize the entire Industrial Society is abnormal. 


The claim of "science and technology" of curing cancer is a joke. "Science and Technology" can never cure cancer - it is impossible. "Science and Technology" is the cause of cancer. Most of cancer is caused by *toxic chemicals - carcinogens.* Industrial Society has flooded the ecosystems with toxic chemicals. Most of the Farm Land has been poisoned with pesticides due to Industrial Agriculture. The Land - The Air - The Water - the entire food chain is contaminated with thousands of man-made toxic chemicals which did not exist before industrialiation. There are hundreds of man-made, toxic chemicals in the blood, bones and tissue of humans. There are toxic, man-made chemicals in the placenta of new born babies. Industrial Society is causing millions of cancer every year. Out of these millions of cases, "science and technology" is able to treat a small percentage - a few thousand cases - through surgery, radiation and chemotherapy etc...And these treatments can hardly be called real treatments because the toxic chemicals which are the root cause of cancer still exist in the environment. This is also the reason why there is a high rate of relapse/ recurrence after cancer treatment. An Industrial Society can never prevent high incidence of cancer, because it is flooding the environment with chemicals all the time.


Industrial Society is collectively making millions of tonnes of weapons and explosives [of all kinds] every year – and then it wonders why there is so much violence in this world. 

Big Mystery. 

If you make millions of tonnes of weapons and explosives on earth they are going to be used on earth – they are not going to be used on Mars. 


The entire Industrial Society is a terrorist.
The Military-Industrial-Complex is the real terrorist.
Science and Technology is the terrorist.



Make things 
Buy things 
Sell things 

This is not the purpose of life. 

Destroy Shopping Culture. 

No one deserves more. 
Everyone deserves less. 
Life can sustain on earth only when everyone has less. 




There was a time when Man knew nothing about the number of species and millions of species existed. 
Today Man knows the names of millions of species and nothing is left of the species. 



It took millions of years for millions of species to slowly come into existence on earth - and man has decimated all other species. 

After destroying millions of highly-developed species on earth Man is today searching for a few molecules of life in outer-space. 

If a few microbes, a few molecules of methane / water are found on Mars - it becomes the newspaper headline. 

They call it progress. 



The following is about to come true. 

Nature can exist 

(1) before man. 
(2) after man. 
(3) not with man. 



Destruction of environment can be divided into two parts - destruction of environment for producing food - and destruction of environment for making thousands of consumer goods. In pre-Industrial Society people destroyed environment primarily for *food.* In Industrial Society people are destroying environment for *food and consumer goods.* If we want to save environment we will have to bring down the second to the minimum level by not making all unnecessary consumer goods. 

Environment can be saved only if we stop production of most [ more than 99% ] of the consumer goods we are making today. 

*Environment cannot be saved by recycling. 

The attempt of an industrial society to save the environment by recycling is like shooting someone 10,000 times and then trying to save him by taking out one bullet. *


Time is running out for this planet. 



Regarding Industrialization there is an important point to be noted. Modern Industrial Society has existed for 100 years - 200 years - 300 years. When we compare this period with the total duration for which human society has existed on earth this period is so short - so small that it almost does'nt exist. It is almost zero. 

Humans have spent more than 99% of their time on earth in *non-industrial societies.*

Non-industrial societies have sustained on earth for thousands of years.
Industrial society has destroyed all ecosystems within 200 - 250 years.

Material things don't bring peace and happiness. Today billions of people have got things which even Kings did not have in the past. Car, computer, television, fridge, telephone - no King ever had these things. But people are still restless and unhappy. 

Industrial Society is consuming psychiatric drugs/ sleeping pills by tonnes and tonnes.

A very large percentage of the population is surviving on precription drugs, illegal drugs, alcohol and cigarettes.

One-third of the population has become fat like elephants.

People talk about increase in lifespan. What is the use of increased lifespan if people have to resort to Drugs, Alcohol and Cigarettes to pull through life. And just wait a few more years - the average lifespan will soon become zero - human life will cease to exist on earth.

Consumerist-Lifestyle is just not sustainable. If we do not immediately return to living a very simple and frugal life then very soon there will be no human life on earth. We would need several planets[earths] to sustain the present lifestyle.


The *Military-Industrial Complex* is all set to destroy whatever life and environment that remains on earth. There is a reason why the two World Wars happened in the recent past and not 1000 years ago.

It was not possible to have world wars 1000 years ago. World Wars became possible only when Science and Technology developed aeroplanes, ships and other carriers which could transport millions of troops and millions of tonnes of weapons[once again a creation of science and technology] from one corner of the globe to another.

And today one does'nt even need all these to fight a war. One just needs to move finger-tips to launch missiles that can destroy the planet several times over.

Right at this moment there are several countries fighting wars with one another. There is internal war going on in almost half of the the countries of the world. All these wars are being fuelled and sustained by billions of tonnes of weapons produced by the Military-Industrial Complex every year. 

And it is going to get worse and worse every day.

If you kill one person they call it murder.
If you kill a few hundred they call it terrorism.
If you kill a few million they call it war.

Science and Technology has made this world [millions of times] more violent and unsafe than before.

Science and Technology has produced billions of tonnes of weapons and explosives - chemical, biological and nuclear weapons - millions of tonnes of Radioactive material [ which will soon be used to make dirty radioactive bombs - which are going to contaminate the environment for hundreds and thousands of years]. *Science and Technology is the real terrorist.* 


Governments and Law Enforcement Agencies have labelled a few Environmentalists as EcoTerrorists.

What are the charges against Environmental Activists? - Destruction of property? - endangering human life?

The Military Industrial Complex is doing much more damage to property - it is going around carpet bombing entire countries - flattening entire countries. The Military Industrial Complex is endangering much more human life - it is actually killing - killing millions in War/ Violence - directly or indirectly.

Who is the real Terrorist? - *Environmentalists* or *Industrial Society?*

The human race has been destroying/ killing animals, trees, air, water, land and people from the very beginning of civilization. *Science and Technology has increased this destructive capacity millions of times.*

Every citizen of *Industrial Society *is using hundreds/ thousands of consumer goods.

Every consumer good is made by killing animals, trees, air, water and land - *directly or indirectly.* [ more killing of nature takes place when consumer goods are used and discarded]

The per capita killing of animals, trees, air, water and land in Industrial Society is hundreds of times/ thousands of times greater than that of pre-industrial society. 

*Every citizen of Industrial Society is a serial killer - serial killer of animals, trees, air, water and land.*

*Those who produce consumer goods are killers.
Those who sell consumer goods are killers.
Those who buy consumer goods are killers.*


Before Industrialization humans killed Environment primarily for *Food, Clothing & Shelter.* After industrialization humans are killing environment for* Food, Clothing & Shelter* plus *[thousands of unnecessary]Consumer Goods.*

Industrial Society is destroying necessary things*[Animals, Trees, Air, Water and Land]* for making unnecessary things*[Consumer Goods].*

The *Military Industrial Complex* has killed millions of people in War/ Violence. It has decimated all plant and animal species. It has destroyed all ecosystems. It has polluted and poisioned the Sky, Land and Oceans. It has raped and plundered "Mother Earth" in the name of Progress and Development.

The crimes of *"Military Industrial Complex"*are millions of times greater than the crimes of *Environmentalists.*

Comparing the crimes of *Environmentalists* with the crimes of *"Military Industrial Complex"* is like comparing the *Lamp* with the *Sun.*

*The entire Industrial Society is a Terrorist.
Science and Technology is the Terrorist.
Military Industrial Complex is the Terrorist.
Culture of Consumerism - culture of making, buying and selling is the Terrorist. Consumerism kills ecosystems - Consumerism is the biggest act of violence against nature. *



*Think Positive. *

Psychologists say -- Think Positive. 
Politicians say – Think Positive. 
Economists say – Think Positive. 
Scientists say – Think Positive. 
Everyone says – Think Positive. 

Arctic ice is melting – Glaciers are melting – Rivers are drying up. 
Think Positive. 

Fish population in Oceans is down to 1/3 of what it was 100 years ago. 
Think Positive. 

Pollution levels are going sky-high and valley-deep. 
Think Positive. 

There used to be millions of members in most species of Animals and Birds. Now they are down to thousands and hundreds. 
Think Positive. 

Weather is getting more and more irregular and unpredictable. 
Think Positive. 

Metal everywhere - Concrete everywhere - Plastic everywhere.
Think Positive.

All local cultures have been destroyed in the name of consumerism and globalization. 
Think Positive.

Thinking positive is the height of insanity. 
Thinking positive is the height of abnormality. 

This is a world that has become completely incapable of feeling Pain, Compassion, Remorse and Guilt. 
The planet is getting destroyed moment by moment – and people are thinking positive. 


Very soon there will be 1 Animal and 1 Tree left in this world – and people will still be thinking positive. 

They will be holding Seminars, Conferences and Global-Summits to save the Environment. 




There is an important point which the human-species needs to understand. People think they can save the Environment by doing something. 

We can never save the environment by doing something. 

It is overactivity that has destroyed environment in the first place. 

Human-species is the only one out of millions of species that has indulged in overactivity on this planet [ And for this very reason the human speciesis going to exist on earth for the least amount of time] 

And it is not Mild Overactivity – It is Excessive Overactivity – Exponential Overactivity. 

We cannot save the environment by doing something. 

We can only save it by doing less of what we have been doing - much less of what we have been doing. 

If we want to save environment we will have to reduce human activity [overactivity] by 99%. 



A person is being stabbed repeatedly at regular intervals - every hour. 

Some people are trying to save the victim.

The sane way to save is - you first stop the attack – you prevent the attack.

What these insane people do - they allow the attack to be continued. They don’t stop it -- they don’t prevent it.

Instead, what they do - They say we are going to save the victim by using technology - the best technology - the best medical care.

*Bring this technology - Bring that technology.

Bring this technology - Bring that technology.*

They give the victim the best technology - the best medical care. 
In the meantime the stabbing continues – every hour – even while the best medical care is being given.

One can imagine the fate of the victim.


Ecosystems are getting destroyed due to production of consumer goods.

Every consumer good is made by killing animals, trees, air, water and land - *directly or indirectly.* [ more killing of nature takes place when consumer goods are used and discarded] 

Industrial society is destroying necessary things *- animals, trees, air, water and land* for making unnecessary things *- consumer goods. *

The sane way of saving ecosystems is - you stop production of consumer goods - you reduce production of consumer goods to the minimum level.

But the insane Industrial Society continues producing consumer goods [ in fact production is being increased every day]

The insane response of Industrial Society is - We will save the environment with technology - the best technology.

*Bring this technology - Bring that technology.

Bring this technology - Bring that technology.*

In the meantime production of consumer goods continues - 3 billion people living in cities are continuously engaged in - making , buying and selling of consumer goods - killing the ecosystems moment by moment. 

One can imagine the fate of environment.

*Height of Insanity.......Height of Abnormality.*

*Destroy consumerism..... before it is too late*



*The Illogical Logic of Man. *

A few birds have got infected with bird-flu and Man has started killing millions of birds. 
They say birds are a threat to humans. 

Sometime ago there was Mad Cow disease and Man started killing hundreds of thousands of cows. 
They said cows are a threat to humans. 


Ever since Man came into existence - millions of humans with infectious diseases have transferred such diseases to millions of other people - and will continue to infect millions more in future. 
Such people are a threat to rest of the people. 
Man should follow the same logic here and kill all infected people. 

It is Man who has killed millions of people in Wars and other forms of Violence – and can kill millions more any time in future. 
Man should follow the same logic here and kill all people. 


It is the human species which is the greatest threat to humans and all other life on this planet - In fact the human species is the only species which is a threat to all life on Earth. 

Man has decimated all Animal and Plant species – polluted the Sky and Oceans - and poisioned every square inch of earth. 

In a mere 200 - 300 years Industrial Society has destroyed all that Nature laboriously created over a period of millions of years. 


Humans pose the greatest threat to other humans. 
Humans pose the greatest threat to all other life on earth. 

The so-called Rational and Civilized Man should follow the same logic here - and destroy the entire human race. 

Please note : 

If you indulge in Factory Farming – If you torture the birds – confine millions of them in prison like conditions – depriving them of Sunlight and the freedom to walk and fly – you are creating an environment for the spread of virus and disease. 



*Lifestyle of Mass Destruction. *

Destruction is an inherent feature of Development. 

Progress = Destruction of Nature. 
Development = Destruction of Nature. 

We can have Sustainable Lifestyle. 
We cannot have Sustainable Development. 

Development can never be sustainable. 
Sustainability and Development cannot exist together. 

Development and Sustainability are opposites. 
Development and Sustainability are contradictory. 

Sustainable Living is associated with consuming less – being satisfied with a simple and frugal life. 
Development is associated with never ending desires – always wanting more. 

Sustainable lifestyle requires Constancy. 
Sustainable lifestyle requires Sameness. 
Sustainable lifestyle requires Repetition. 

Development is associated with Change. 
Development is associated with New. 
Development is associated with Transience. 

Industrial Societies can never be sustainable – When you make thousands of consumer goods you kill Nature - you kill Animals, Trees, Air, Water and Land. 

*"Growth Rate" - "Economy Rate" - "GDP"
These are figures of "Ecocide".
These are figures of "crimes against Nature".
These are figures of "destruction of Ecosystems".
These are figures of "Insanity, Abnormality and Criminality".*

A Society that does mental work [city based] can never be sustainable - it will keep on making consumer goods - destroying the environment moment by moment. 

Only agriculture-based societies that do physical work can be sustainable. 

The term Sustainable Development is like the terms 

Stationary Walk. 
Silent Talk. 
Wakeful Sleep. 
Dark Sun 
Gentle Torture. 
Dry Rain. 
Peaceful War. 

*Infinite growth and development on a tiny planet that is just 40,000 km in circumference? - Industrial Society is insane.* 



Man can repair and restore things that have been made by man himself. Car, Computer, Aeroplane, Rocket - if anything goes wrong with these things man can repair and restore. 

Man cannot repair and restore Nature/ Environment - because man did not make Nature/ Environment. Once a Forest is destroyed - it is gone for millions of years. One cannot create a Forest in 5 or 50 years - it takes millions of years to make a forest - containing millions of species of animals, insects, birds, plants and trees. Man can create a plantation in 5 or 50 years - not a forest. 

The only way to save Environment is by not destroying it - leave it alone - leave it undisturbed. If you destroy Environment you cannot repair and restore it. 

No Multi National Company can manufacture the Amazon Rainforests. 
No MNC can manufacture Rivers and Oceans. 
No MNC can manufacture Mountains and Deserts. 
No MNC can manufacture milions of species and fertile soil. 
No MNC can manufacture the Sun. 

The glaciers have melted. Arctic Ice has melted. Man can use all his Technology - all the Refrigeration and AirConditioning Technology but he will not be able to recreate the glaciers and Arctic Ice. 

Many species of wild animals used to have hundreds of thousands/ millions of members. Now it is down to a few hundred/ a few thousand. Which MNC is going to restore the animal population to its original level? 

The Oceans have almost been emptied of all large Fish. Which MNC is going to bring the Fish back in the Ocean? 

Man has hunted down several species to extinction after Industrial Revolution. Which MNC is going to make them reappear? 



There was a time when Man used to say – 

I work in order to feed my family. 
I work in order to put Food on the Table. 

Today man is putting a lot more than Food on the Table. 

Cars, Computers, ipods, Aeroplanes, 200 TV Channels, Luxury Yatchs, Caribbean Vacations, Palatial Homes, Video Phones, Designer Clothes, Designer Drugs, Cosmetic Surgery …………… The list is endless. 


Man is putting thousands of consumer goods and services on the Table. 
There is too much weight on the Table. 
*And the Table has begun to creak. *


The more you put on your table the more you take out from the mouths of Animals and Birds. 

The more you put on your table the more you kill Animals and Trees. 

The more you put on your table the more you kill Water, Air and Land. 

The more you put on your table the more you kill Mountains and Valleys. 

The more you put on your table the more you kill the Sky and Oceans - the Rivers and Lakes. 


There are so many things on the Table that one can barely see the Food. 

We need just a few things to live. 
And we are making thousands of things. 

Billions of people are engaged in making, buying and selling of thousands of consumer goods. 

Destroy Shopping Culture. 

Go back to Simple Living. 
Go back to putting just Food on the Table. 



sushil_yadav 

*[I want to inform the moderators of SquatThePlanet Forums that I have also posted my article in other forums and blogs relevant to the article/ related to keywords in the article]*

*[I am seeking help from volunteers in spreading this message far and wide]*


----------



## sydneybla (Apr 14, 2010)

damn. so true. im into psychology also. haha


----------



## Ivy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm surprised this hasn't received more comments...

That being said, this is pretty neat stuff and you make a convincing argument.


----------



## connerR (Apr 22, 2010)

I think that the reason this hasn't received more comments is because it's too long and doesn't read well at all. It's just a bunch of emotionally charged one-liners and anti-civilization rhetoric I've read countless times before. I think the two comments are pretty reflective of that: just the typical, "yeah, totally". 

OP, I think you'd be better off setting up a YouTube video or a website that has all this information on it and direct people there, rather than just copy/paste it across the internet.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 26, 2010)

the medium is the message, dude


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 26, 2010)

Let me tell you how much this affected me. I didn't bother to read it. Any of it. Because it's way to fkn long. You could've just posted a link to Wikipedia on this shit. lol sorry. Just sayin......


----------



## sushil_yadav (Aug 18, 2010)

sydneybla said:


> damn. so true. im into psychology also.





Ivy said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't received more comments...
> 
> That being said, this is pretty neat stuff and you make a convincing argument.



Thanks for your comments *sydneybla and Ivy.*

I have made some additions to my article and would like to request members of "SquatThePlanet Forums" to kindly read............thank you.

....................


Industrial Society is speeding up the demise of ecosystems by providing jobs to all - education to all.

After Industrial Revolution work turned into extra work, over work, unnecessary work, destructive work.

Most of the people living in cities are engaged in the destructive cycle of
production of consumer goods, selling of consumer goods, buying of
consumer goods.This planet is very small - just 40,000 km in
circumference. Today 50% of world population is living in cities - and
this percentage is increasing day by day.

Provide jobs to all?
Provide education to all? - oh yes, provide jobs/education to all and
very soon the human species will go out of existence.

The entire education system is promoting consumerism, extra work, over work, unnecessary work, destructive work.

People who are getting education in technology/ engineering.... are engaged in production of consumer goods.

People who are getting education in the fields of business, finance, MBA....are engaged in selling of consumer goods.

Most of the people getting education in Arts subjects are also engaged in
selling of consumer goods and services - sales and marketing jobs.

If we destroy ecosystems for food, clothing, shelter, health-care the ecosystems will last longer. If we destroy ecosystems for consumer goods in addition to food, clothing, shelter, health-care the ecosystems will finish much sooner.

Industrial Society has destroyed necessary things [animals, trees, air, water,land] for making unnecessary things [consumer goods].

By providing jobs to all - education to all, Industrial Society is destroying the very things that created and sustained all life on earth for millions of years.

Industrial Society is a curse on this planet.



What would happen to your home if 1000 people entered and started doing work continuously - 24 X 7 - picking up things already lying in the house, breaking them up and making new things out of them without stopping?

A similar thing is happening to the planet - 6.8 billion people
continuously engaging in work - destroying the ecosystems moment by
moment.

Man started destroying "extra" after Industrial Revolution. This "extra"
destruction has risen exponentially in the last 50 years.

Work has turned into overwork, unnecessary work, destructive work. People who are working to provide food, clothing, shelter and healthcare are doing work - rest of the population is engaged in overwork, unnecessary work, destructive work.

Ecosystems are not consumer goods that can be manufactured / created by MultiNational Corporations. Who can undo the damage that has been done to ecosystems by billions of people over a period of 200 - 250 years?



Industrial Society has killed billions of acres of fertile soil by covering it with cement and concrete.This is insanity of the highest degree - insanity raised to the power of infinity.We
have got a very small planet. On this small planet two-thirds of
surface area is water. Only one-third is land - and this includes vast
areas of land that are not fertile - deserts, rocky
mountains, ice/ glaciers. There is very little surface area on
earth which is fertile. It is this fertile soil that has produced food
for millions of species that have lived on land for millions of years. Killing billions of acres of fertile soil is insanity of the highest degree - insanity raised to the power of infinity.The punishment is coming - very soon - punishment of the highest degree - punishment raised to the power of infinity.



"Green Industry", "Green Technology", "Green Development".

These are contradictory terms â€“ these are oxymorons.
Industrialization can never be green â€“ it is impossible.

Industry produces three kinds of waste - solid, liquid and gaseous.

There are only three places on earth where this waste can go - air, water, land.

There is no fourth place on earth where Industrial waste can go.

Industrial Society has produced billions of tonnes of solid, liquid and gaseous waste - billions of tonnes of metal waste, chemical waste, plastic waste, eWaste, nuclear waste.........

This waste has killed, polluted and poisoned rivers, lakes, oceans, underground water, the soil/ land, the air/ sky.

Industrialization can never be green â€“ it is impossible.



We have created a society that rapes, plunders and exploits "Mother Earth" 365 days of the year - and then celebrates Earth Day.

When someone destroys the home of a human being it is considered a crime and the accused is sent to prison.

When the human species collectively destroys the homes [ecosystems] of millions of other species it is called Progress, Growth, Development.

The police, the law, the judiciary are trying to catch a few criminals - they do not realize the entire Industrial Society is criminal.

Psychologists and Psychiatrists are trying to classify a few people as abnormal - they do not realize the entire Industrial Society is abnormal.



What is most amazing about the issue of sustainability is the fact that modern society is trying to sustain the unsustainable - it is trying to sustain a consumerist system which has existed for almost zero percent of human existence on earth. The present consumerist lifestyle has existed for about 100 years. If we com...pare this with the total duration of human existence on earth it comes to almost zero percent.

The two things that have destroyed Environment are - Overpopulation and Overconsumerism.

Science, Technology and Industrialization are responsible for both these problems. World population was less than 1 billion in the year 1800. Nature had its way of controlling population through disease and death caused by bacteria and virus. When man made medicines/ antibiotics he created disaster - population increased very rapidly. In the absence of "Industrial Agriculture" the feeding capacity of soil would have kept population under control. If Industrial Revolution had not happened, environmental destruction due to production of consumer goods would not exist. In the absence of Science, Technology and "Industrial Revolution" we would not be facing the two problems that have caused destruction of ecosystems - overpopulation and overconsumerism.

If "Industrial Revolution" had not happened what would be the scenario today?

The feeding capacity of soil would have kept population under control.

Diseases caused by virus and bacteria would have kept population under control.

Maybe I would'nt be existing today - and billions of others may not have existed - but millions/ billions of humans would exist [just like they existed before Industrialization]

Most ecosystems would be hundreds of times/ thousands of times in better shape than today.

Millions of other species that have been decimated by Industrial Society would be existing in very healthy numbers - their population levels thousands of times greater than what they are now.

Providing food, clothing, shelter and healthcare is good. But did "Industrial Society" stop at that?

Do we have an Industrial Society that only provides food, clothing, shelter and healthcare to people?

No - the jokers tried to sell hundreds of consumer goods to all citizens of Industrial Society. They tried to make all people consumerists.

Industrial Society started destroying ecosystems for "consumer goods" in addition to destroying them for food, clothing and shelter.

You cannot do this on a small planet that is just 40,000 km in circumference. If you live this way you end up destroying all ecosystems - you end up decimating all other species - you end up destroying animals, trees, air, water and land - the very things that created and sustained all life on earth.



The earth is sick.

Ecosystems are dying.

Animals, trees, air, water and land are dying.

People say - why bother, it was meant to happen this way, nature will take care of itself.

When people fall sick - they rush to the doctor to save themselves.

When people fall sick - they rush to the hospital to save themselves.

Insane, abnormal, selfish, criminal human species.



Almost every country has been claiming its green cover is increasing.

How can this ever be true?

A fully grown tree is cut down in seconds/ minutes.

It takes 20 years for a tree to grow fully.

The rate of destruction of fully grown trees is hundreds of thousands
of times greater than the rate of replacement of fully grown trees.

And only a small percentage of trees that are planted survive to grow into healthy adult trees.

And even if you manage to replace trees how are you going to replace
the population of millions of species of animals, birds and insects
that lived in the forest and died when the forest was cut down.

Secondly where are you planting new trees? You can plant new trees on forest land only if forest land remains forest land.

But this is not the case.

We have got a very small planet whose circumference is just 40,000 km.
On this small planet two-thirds of surface area is water. Included in
the remaining land area are deserts, rocky mountains and glaciers which
do not support vegetation.

If the soil is fertile and gets rain it will grow forests, trees,
plants, vegetation by itself. This is how nature grew all the forests
in this world.

Before the arrival of man all the land that could grow forests had forests on it.

Then the genius human species arrived on the scene.

First he cut down forests for fire, then he cut down forests for
agriculture and villages. After Industrial Revolution forests were cut
down for towns and cities, for setting up industries/ factories, for
mining and extraction of raw material/minerals, for railways, for road
network.

So once the forest is cut down the land is taken up for agriculture,
for cattle grazing, for industry, for towns and cities, for rail and
road network.

So where are the new trees being planted? Where are they growing up?

How can green cover ever increase?

Lies, lies, lies .........blatant lies.

The rate of destruction of forests has risen exponentially after Industrial Revolution.

One can know the truth by looking at the satellite pictures of forests - before and after. One can compare the pictures taken 30 years ago with those taken this year.



Why did God create the insane human species that is ready to do
everything for the wrong cause and nothing for the right cause â€“ a
species which is willing to do everything to destroy the ecosystems and
nothing to save the ecosystems.

Man is ready to kill and get killed for religion, for country, for honour, for power, for money and fame - But not for environment.

Millions have been killed over trivial issues and causes.
Millions have died for trivial issues and causes.

How many people have died for environment? How many people have died for
the most important / precious things on earth â€“ animals, trees, air,
water and land â€“ the very things that created and sustained all life on
earth.

Most of the ecosystems are already gone. The
little that remains is dying moment by moment. The situation is
extremely critical but the human response is limited to the same old
insanity â€“ bring this technology, bring that technology - bring this technology, bring that technology.

Environmentalism has failed.
Environmentalism never existed.
It was Pseudo-Environmentalism all the way.


When 3000 people died in World Trade Center collapse the west was outraged - Killers, Murderers, Terrorists - they cried out. America vowed to smoke out the culprits - attacked Afghanistan, flattened the country and killed hundreds of thousands of people [directly or indirectly].

When American company "Union Carbide"... killed 20,000 people in Bhopal, India the same desire for justice was not shown by the west.

Why? - Is this not killing, murder, terrorism?

There are hundreds of insecticides/ pesticides that are banned in western countries but the west is selling millions of tonnes of these chemicals in asia - leading to millions of deaths [directly or indirectly].

Is this not killing, murder, terrorism?

The west is shipping millions of tonnes of toxic , hazardous waste to asian countries for recycling - leading to millions of deaths [directly or indirectly].

Is this not killing, murder, terrorism?

The Military Industrial Complex has killed millions of people in wars. No terrorist organization has killed that many people.

Industry kills - Industry kills humans, Industry kills animals, Industry kills trees, Industry kills air, Industry kills water, Industry kills land.

Industry is the killer - Industry is the murderer - Industry is the
terrorist.



Destruction of ecosystems will soon lead to collapse of Industrial Society.

Humans have decimated millions of other species - very soon it will be the turn of Humans to get decimated.

But even decimation of humans will not save ecosystems - only a total wipe-out of humans will save ecosystems.

If a few million humans survive they will again try to build another Industrial Society because they have seen such a society.

Only human extinction will work.

When the human species appears again there must be no memory of Industrialization and consumerism left in the human brain.

It would be best if the human species never ever appears on the planet again.


This planet can only sustain societies that produce their own food.

This planet cannot sustain societies that do not produce their own food.

Everyone in this world is eating food.

But everyone in this world is not producing food.

Today 50% of world population is living in cities. This population is not producing food. A society that does not produce its own food creates unnecessary work to keep itself occupied. People would go crazy if this unnecessary work is not created. A city-based/ non-farming society is mostly engaged in production and selling of consumer goods and services. Work turns into over-work, extra work, destructive work.

When society produces its own food it destroys ecosystems for food, clothing, shelter.

When society does not produce its own food it destroys ecosystems for "consumer goods" in addition to food, clothing, shelter.

Cities existed before Industrial Revolution but their destructive impact was very little because they were not producing consumer goods that are being made today.

We can never save environment if we are destroying extra - We can never save environment if we destroy it for "consumer goods" in addition to food, clothing and shelter.

It is impossible to save environment as long as cities exist.

It is impossible to save environment if we have societies that do not produce their own food.



Over-exploitation of ecosystems became possible only due to modern technology/ machines.

In the absence of modern technology/ machines it would be impossible for man to destroy all ecosystems.

If modern technology/ machines had not come into existence man would
have probably destroyed some ecosystems on land [forests] - and that
too at a much slower rate than that of the present Industrial Society.

It would have been impossible for man to destroy ecosystems in the sea/ oceans.

It would have been impossible for man to carry out largescale mining
activity and destroy ecosystems on the surface and deep inside the
earth.

It would have been impossible for man to poison the earth with thousands of toxic chemicals.

It would have been impossible for man to generate billions of tonnes of
solid, liquid and gaseous waste that has poisoned the air, water and
land - the entire planet.

It would have been impossible for man to generate billions of tonnes of
metal waste, plastic waste, eWaste, nuclear waste...... that has
poisoned the entire planet.

The Machine has killed all ecosystems.

It is impossible to save the remaining ecosystems as long as the machine exists.

The Machine will devour everything that remains on earth.

Machine is the killer.

Kill the machine.



The shameless, insane, abnormal and criminal human species
gets alarmed only when other species are about to go extinct â€“ not before. And
even this late concern is fake - how could it ever be real.

The crime happens much before extinction of species. The tragedy happens much
before extinction of species.

This planet was made for millions of species - not for man alone.

The crime/ tragedy happened much earlier than extinction when man decimated all
other species.

The crime/ tragedy happened much earlier when the population of each species
dropped from millions to thousands and hundreds.

How would humans feel if the roles were reversed and the following happened.

All the animals of the world join hands to decimate the human species.

Humans are outraged , they cry out - killers, murderers, criminals, terrorists.

The animals say - "what are you complaining about?".

We are so compassionate - we did'nt kill all of you.

You should be grateful that we did'nt make you extinct.

There are 10 of you still alive on every continent.



Jobs or Environment?

Economy or Environment?

These are the questions that are being asked today.

This is insanity raised to the power of infinity.

Do we need to discuss, debate and argue for 100 years to know the answer?

Do we need to do research for 100 years to know the answer?

What would be the response of this genius society if professional killers said - you should not stop us from killing people - if you do that you are taking away our jobs.

Jobs are killing ecosystems, work is killing ecosystems, economy is killing ecosystems - work has turned into overwork, unnecessary work, extra work, destructive work.

Industrial Society is destroying necessary things [animals, trees, air, water, land] for making unnecessary things [consumer goods].

Without environment humans will not even exist.

Without environment millions of other species will not exist.

We are alive because of nature - we owe our very existence to nature.

But this insane, abnormal and criminal "Industrial Society" continues to choose jobs instead of environment - economy instead of environment.

Insanity raised to the power of infinity.



Out of millions of species the human species is the only species which is insane enough to believe that food comes from money.

Millions of other species have lived on earth for millions of years. Their food did not come from money.

Food does not come from money - food comes from nature - food grows because of nature - food exists because of fertile soil, water, air, sunlight.......

Industrial Society has killed, polluted, poisoned the very things that produce food.

You can load trillions of dollars into a rocket and send it to the moon - you will not be able to buy a single grain of food over there.

Money is paper, money is plastic - money is not food.

Chief Seattle of the Indian Tribe had warned :

"only after the last tree has been cut down, only after the last river has been poisoned, only after the last fish has been caught, only then will you realize that you cannot eat money"



When is this insane society going to understand that it is not just Industrial accidents that destroy ecosystems - all Industrial activity destroys ecosystems.

The Bhopal gas tragedy killed 20,000 people, crippled half a million people for life, killed thousands of animals and birds, killed/ polluted/ poisoned... the air, water and soil.

Union Carbide was making pesticides/ insecticides in its plant. These carcinogenic insecticides and pesticides are killing millions of people all over the world every year - directly or indirectly. These toxic insecticides and pesticides are poisoning millions of acres of soil every year, These toxic insecticides and pesticides are killing millions of animals and birds every year. These toxic insecticides and pesticides are poisoning the underground and above-ground water sources. These toxic insecticides and pesticides have poisoned the entire food chain leading to multiple organ failure, genetic defects, birth defects.

If the Bhopal Gas Tragedy had not happened the toxic insecticides and pesticides produced by Union Carbide would have still led to destruction of ecosystems, killing of humans, animals, birds, air, water and soil.


Recently there was an oil spill in the sea in US. The oil is killing marine life.

Oil kills ecosystems when it spills into the sea.

Oil kills ecosystems even when it does'nt spill into the sea.

If the oil had not spilled into the sea it would have been used to power ships that move around oceans - catching fish, killing marine life, torturing marine life moment by moment. At any given time there are 50,000 ships moving in the oceans.

If the oil had not spilled it would have been used to run millions of cars, other vehicles, aeroplanes - whose exhausts would release millions of tonnes of toxic gases into the atmosphere. That is not all - ecosystems are killed to manufacture millions of cars, trucks, ships and aeroplanes that run on oil.

If the oil had not spilled into the sea it would have been used to run millions of industries and factories - all of which kill ecosystems - animals, trees, air, water, land.


When we make consumer goods we kill Animals/ Trees, Air/ Water and Land - directly or indirectly.

Industrial Society destroys ecosystems - all Industrial Societies destroy ecosystems.

It hardly matters whether it is "Capitalist Industrial Society" - "Communist Industrial Society" - or "Socialist Industrial Society".

Industrial Society destroys ecosystems at every stage of its functioning - when consumer goods are produced - when consumer goods are used - when consumer goods are discarded/ recycled.

Raw material for industry is obtained by cutting up Forests. It is extracted by mining/ digging up the earth. It comes by destroying/ killing Trees, Animals and Land.

Industries/ Factories use Water. The water that comes out of Factories is contaminated with hundreds of toxic chemicals. Industry kills Water. What to speak of Rivers - entire Oceans have been polluted.

Industries burn millions of tonnes of fuel and when raw material is melted/ heated up, hundreds of toxic chemicals are released into the atmosphere. Industry kills Air.

Industrial Society has covered millions of square miles of land with cement and concrete. Industry kills Land.

When consumer goods are discarded/ thrown away in landfills it again leads to destruction of ecosystems.

When consumer goods are recycled, hundreds of toxic chemicals are released into air, water and land.

Consumer goods are sold/ marketed through a network of millions of kilometers of rail / road network and shipping routes which causes destruction of all ecosystems that come in the way.

Industrial Society has generated billions of tonnes of hazardous solid, liquid and gaseous waste - billions of tonnes of metal waste, plastic
waste, eWaste, chemical waste, nuclear waste.


When an Industrial accident happens the focus of entire world shifts to it.

All environmentalists are outraged.

As if the environment was in good shape before the accident and will be in good shape after the accident.

The problem is not Industrial accident -the problem is not any particular Industrial accident - the problem is Industry itself.

Industrial accidents will continue to happen as long as Industry exists.

They will only get bigger and bigger.

Bigger the Industry bigger the Industrial accident.


Industry kills ecosystems when there is an Industrial accident.

Industry kills ecosystems even when there is no Industrial accident.

All Industrial activity is an accident.

All Industrial activity destroys ecosystems.

All Industrial activity kills animals, trees, air, water, land.

All Industrial activity leads to environmental crisis, environmental disaster, environmental catastrophe.

It is impossible to save ecosystems as long as industry exists.




Technology has destroyed ecosystems.

But the Techno-Worshippers of this insane Industrial Society want still more technology, new technology, better technology, advanced technology - they claim that technology will save the ecosystems.

Two thousand years ago the air was clean - it was not contaminated with billions of tonnes of toxic Industrial gases and particulate matter.

Which technology made the air clean? - American?....British?....German?....Japanese?

Two thousand years ago the rivers and oceans were clean - they were not contaminated with billions of tonnes of toxic Industrial waste.

Which technology made the water clean? - American?....British?....German?....Japanese?

Two thousand years ago the planet was full of forests - millions of species thrived - their population was hundreds and thousands of times greater than what it is now.

Which technology made this possible? - American?....British?....German?....Japanese?

Two thousand years ago the oceans were full of fish and other marine species.

Which technology made this possible? - American?....British?....German?....Japanese?

Two thousand years ago billions of tonnes of solid, liquid and gaseous waste did not exist on this planet.

Which technology made this possible? - American?....British?....German?....Japanese?

Two thousand years ago billions of tonnes of metal waste, plastic waste, chemical waste, eWaste, nuclear waste did not exist on this planet.

Which technology made this possible? - American?....British?....German?....Japanese?


Technology does not save ecosystems - it is the absence of technology that saves ecosystems.

Science, technology and industrialization lead to over-exploitation of ecosystems.

Technology is not the saviour of ecosystems - technology is the destroyer of ecosystems.


sushil_yadav
*Industrial Society Destroys Mind and Environment*


----------



## Sandbeard (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude that is still almost unreadable in its current form, turning it into continuous prose, essay style, would make it much more access able.


----------



## mittens (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree with the title. My first job was in a tire factory and after about three months you just kind of die inside. your mind really goes numb. 

But dude. holy shit. what are you the fucking Word Master or something. you need to learn how to pick your battles and your weapons. there are people on this forum who can't even spell the word "of". 

Now, I'm going to go back and try to read your post, dude. If you don't hear from me in three days please tell my family that I died and honorable death, and that somebody should probably come over and clean up my apartment or something.


----------



## mittens (Aug 19, 2010)

You know. Knowledge has no meaning without wisdom.

If you only make things interesting to psychology students then only psychology students will find this information accessible. I agree whole heartedly with the title of this thread, but I can't stand by your argument because I can't read your argument. What you've done here is regurgitated about twenty pages worth of information in only two posts.

I hope you might have a message you want to put out there. but in order to do so you have to do it in such a way that layman folk can understand. I really hope you consider revising. I would be interested to read what you have to say.

But i dono'... Something about your second post struck me funny I guess. My gut tells me that We the members of "Squat The Planet Forums" may just have to suck it up, and revel in your omniscience. I really hope you prove my intuition wrong though. I really would be interested to read what you have to say.

I don't mean to offend you bub, but you do realize that, that is what it looks like right?


----------



## sushil_yadav (Aug 19, 2010)

My posts appear to be too long but the fact is - I write very little. This is the only article I have written in my entire life. It is a summary of all that I have learned over a period of 15 - 20 years. I want to request readers to kindly read slowly and in parts if possible.

sushil_yadav
Delhi, India


----------



## bote (Aug 19, 2010)

Industrial Society and its Future:


Unabomber Manifesto (Industrial Society and its Future)


----------



## sushil_yadav (Feb 23, 2012)

Food, Clothing & Shelter......these are the maximum number of things this planet can provide to humans....... Industrial consumer goods must be eliminated immediately. 

Industrial Society is doing research on sustainability after destroying 75 - 90% of Biodiversity and Ecosystems. Nature has already done millions of years of research on sustainability.......Nature has already given us millions of years of proof of sustainability. Animals did not destroy Environment for millions of years because their activity was limited to searching for food. Hunter Gatherer Society did not destroy Environment for a million years because their activity was limited to searching for food. Agrarian Society caused very limited destruction of environment over 10,000 years [compared to Industrial Society]because their activity was limited to food, clothing and shelter. 



For the last 50 years Intellectuals have been debating what is good for Environment......Capitalist Industrial Society, Communist Industrial Society or Socialist Industrial Society? 

This is like debating what is good for people.....Capitalist Poison, Communist Poison or Socialist Poison. 

Poison kills people.....it does'nt matter who made it ......Capitalism, Communism or Socialism. 

Industrial Activity kills ecosystems.....It does'nt matter which system runs it.....Capitalism, Communism or Socialism. 

All Industrial Activity destroys environment......Mining Industry, Logging Industry, Energy Generation Industry, Manufacturing Industry, Transportation Industry, Construction Industry, Recycling Industry, Oil Drilling, Oil Refining, Millions of kilometers of Rail & Road network and Shipping Lanes…..they all destroy environment….. It does'nt matter which system runs it.....Capitalism, Communism or Socialism. 

American Industrial Activity has destroyed ecosystems…..Russian Industrial Activity has destroyed ecosystems……Chinese Industrial Activity has destroyed ecosystems…….Indian Industrial Activity has destroyed ecosystems……Every Industrial Society destroys ecosystems…… It does'nt matter which system runs it.....Capitalism, Communism or Socialism. 

In just 250 years Industrial Society has destroyed 75 - 90% of Forests, Wild Animals and Fish Population......Population of Lions, Tigers and Elephants is down to 2 - 5% of what it was 100 years ago......Population of Large Fish in Oceans is down to 10% of what it was 100 years ago.....Industrial Society has poisoned the entire planet with Trillions of Tonnes of Metal Waste, Plastic Waste, Chemical Waste, Gaseous Waste, eWaste, Nuclear Waste.....It has killed Trillions of Animals in Industrial Slaughter Houses and billions of acres of Fertile Soil with Cement And Concrete. 

Animals did not destroy Environment for millions of years.......because their activity was limited to searching for food. 

Hunter Gatherer Society did not destroy Environment for a million years.......because their activity was limited to searching for food. 

Agrarian Society caused very limited destruction of environment over 10,000 years[compared to Industrial Society].......because their activity was limited to food, clothing and shelter. 

Industrial Society has destroyed almost all Ecosystems in just 250 years......because it is destroying environment for thousands of consumer goods and services in addition to food, clothing and shelter. 

Industrial Activity for production of Consumer Goods must stop immediately.......Human work must be limited to Food, Clothing and Shelter......And even in these three fields production and consumption must be kept to the minimum. 



There is only one cause of environmental destruction......Industrialization. 

Overpopulation and Overconsumerism are only consequences/ by-products of Industrialization. 

Overconsumerism is quite obviously a consequence of Industrialization..... Industrial consumer goods and services would not exist without Industrial Activity. 

Overpopulation is also a by-product of Industrialization. The entire world was overbreeding until the middle years of 20th century.....even Western Countries had 5 - 12 children per family[and even more].....and yet population of the world remained low before industrialization because of high death rate, lower life span and shortage of food and water. It was only 1 billion in 1800 AD. India and China have large populations today because they started with larger populations thousands of years ago, since ancient civilizations thrived in these regions. What was the population of Europe/ America/ West 2000 years ago????......Was it comparable to eastern population of India and China???? 

Industrialization is the cause of overpopulation and overconsumerism. 

Moreover, Environment has been destroyed by Industrialization/ Consumerism…….Not by Population/ Overpopulation. 

Total World Population has not increased ……It has decreased……In fact total world population has been decimated. 

When we talk of population we should take into account population of all animal species, not just human population. 

Industrial Society has decimated millions of Animal Species……Increase in human population has coincided with decrease/ decimation of millions of animal species. The total burden of population on this planet has not increased…..It has decreased. 

Industrial Society has decimated millions of other species.....but there was a time when the combined population of other animal species was much greater than present human population.....and we don't even need to include smaller animals in this count.....the combined population of big animals alone whose size and weight was equivalent to or greater than man was much greater than current human population of 7 billion. 

The amount of food this animal population was eating was much greater than the food consumed by humans today.......Yet millions of animal species did not destroy environment and lived sustainably on earth for millions of years......because they destroyed environment only for food and not for thousands of consumer goods and services. 

If animals had started a consumerist "Industrial Society" millions of years ago they would have destroyed all ecosystems millions of years ago. 

The entire world has been trying to control human population for 50 years and these efforts should / will continue in future.....so where is the problem with population????? 

What is the cause of human overpopulation??????......It is Industrialization......World population increased from 1 billion in 1800 to 7 billion today ........In the absence of Industrialization world population would only be a small fraction of 7 billion today. 

It is not population that destroys environment......It is lifestyle.......The combined population of millions of animal species was much greater than present human population.......and yet they did not destroy environment for millions of years because they destroyed environment only for Food.......not for Thousands of Consumer Goods. 

The cause of Environmental Destruction is Industrialization / Consumerism.........Not population / overpopulation. 

A Hunter_Gatherer Society of 7 billion would not destroy environment [And a Hunter_Gatherer Society would never reach a population of 7 billion] 

An Agrarian Society of 7 billion would cause much lesser environmental destruction than an Industrial Society of 7 billion [And an Agrarian Society would never reach a population of 7 billion] 

Industrialization is the cause of Human Overpopulation and Overconsumerism 

It is so ridiculous of Industrial Society to complain about overpopulation when it itself is the cause of overpopulation......It is so ridiculous of Industrial Society to make attempts to control population while promoting Consumerism, Growth Rate, Economy Rate and GDP exponentially. 

Height of Insanity! 

Industrial Activity for production of Consumer Goods must stop immediately.......Human work must be limited to Food, Clothing and Shelter. 

sushil_yadav
*Industrial Society Destroys Mind and Environment *


----------



## wizehop (Feb 23, 2012)

Wholly shit, STP publications. I haven't taken the time to read all that..Saw your from India? My girlfriends parents are both from Punjab..spent some time living in India. Took a while but I learned to really love the place, cant wait to go back


----------



## Unslap (Feb 23, 2012)

TL; DR


----------



## derailed (Mar 1, 2012)

You can take all of what you just said and boil it down to the following:

Industrial civilization must be destroyed because it is unsustainable.

If you don't believe the above, you either a.) believe it IS sustainable, or b.) don't care.

Dealing with the first response is easier, I find, because these people are usually willing to engage in debate.
Dealing with the second response is much more difficult, because you are dealing with apathy and cynicism. You're trying to convince somebody WHY they should care.

Going about this discussion like I just illustrated is much more effective and personable than gigantic, intimidating manifestos that immediately turn people off. When you make declarations like this you put yourself at a disadvantage because people feel like they are being preached at, and nobody likes to be preached at. 

By the way, I do agree with the vast majority of what you said, just not how you said it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 1, 2012)

Mr. Yadav, I'm not going to try to tell you how long your posts can be. But if you do that gain I'm gonna take a crap
in a paper sack, put it on your doorstep, light it on fire, knock on your door, hide in the bushes and laugh my Wookie
ass off at you. And if I can't afford a plane ticket, I'll have my cousin the Yeti who owes me a favor handle it.




**back to the topic: I don't need clothes, so there.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Mar 1, 2012)

Once a person decides that industrial civilization is unsustainable, though, the next question becomes, how do you effectively resist? I don't think that vanguardism is an appropriate tactic.


----------



## derailed (Mar 1, 2012)

For sure, although assuming that EVERYBODY, even a majority of people, are going to somehow wake up tomorrow and realize this is magical thinking. I struggled a long time with what I can do as an individual to help stop all this, and what I finally decided on was that the first step is establishing a culture of resistance, making as many people as possible aware of what this culture is doing to the world. Once that resistance is established, then acts of sabotage (dam removal, destroying bulldozers, burning vivisection labs), become much more effective. I'm not saying those actions don't make a difference now, and I fully support those willing to carry them out, I'm just saying that they aren't as powerful as they could be, because most of society still thinks that organizations like the ELF and ALF are terrorist organizations who hate children.

The analogy I came up with for this is pretty simple. Imagine a spark. Whether you create that spark in a swamp or a dry field of brush, it's still a spark, but the environment in which that spark is introduced makes a huge difference insofar as what impact the spark will have. I think that right now, one of our main goals should be creating an environment in which that spark is able to make the biggest impact. The main point is that this discussion needs to be happening, with as many people as possible, all the time, until people wake up and realize that this culture is cannibalizing the planet and won't stop until it's consumed every last resource. Cuz that's a fucking fact, and whether you want to admit it or not, we live in a finite world. You can't exploit and mistreat something indefinitely, eventually it's going to get sick and die. We're getting pretty close to that happening.

I hope that's a little more clear, I kind of get lost a little when I'm writing.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Mar 1, 2012)

That's pretty much exactly the answer I was hoping you would give. Hopefully, those who are involved in green anarchy see the importance of class struggle, as well. In my opinion, a robust anarcho-socialist movement would be one of the best things an environmental movement can hope for, and vice-versa.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2012)

so, what you've done here is basically make the same post three for four times over the past three years. and that's it. no other posts besides your introduction. that sounds like spam to me. thread closed. warning given.


----------

